# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rus - Öin ilişkileri

## anau

ümit üZDAĞ 

*Rus - üin ilişkileri*  
Rusyağnın yeni stratejisini incelerken değinmediğimiz ancak Moskovağnın dış politikasında çok önemli bir yer tutan bir ülke de üin. ABDğnin 11 Eylül sonrasında Afganistan ve Irakğa saldırması, Avrasya ve Ortadoğu enerji kaynaklarını ele geçirmeye çalışması iki tarihi rakip olan Rusya ve üin arasında BM Güvenlik Konseyiğnden başlayıp şanghay İşbirliği ürgütüne kadar uzanan bir çok alanda beraber hareket etmeye sevk etti. ünümüzdeki yıllarda Moskova ve Pekin, dünyanın ABDğnin temsil ettiği tek kutupluluktan çok kutuplu bir dünyaya dönüşmesi için mücadele etmeye devam edecekler. 
Hem üin, hem Rusya büyük bir ekonomik atılım içindeler. üinğin atılımı 1980ğde başladı ve devam ediyor. üinğin GSMHğsı 3 trilyon Dolara ulaşmış durumda. Rusya ise Putin ile birlikte politik ve ekonomik bir toparlanma içine girdi. Onun GSMHğsı 1.1 trilyon Dolar. Hala bu iki ekonominin toplamı ABDğyi yakalamaktan çok uzak. ABD, GSMHğsı 14 trilyon Dolar.
Ancak sadece ekonomik büyüklükler tek başına sonuç almıyor. üok kötü yönetilen ABD, Rus-üin ittifakına, AB ve Hindistanğın da çok kutupluluk doğrultusunda destek vermesi söz konusu olur ise tek kutupluluğu yitirecektir. Rus-üin ilişkileri bir çok noktada uyum içinde iken ciddi ihtilaf noktaları da var iki başkent arasında. Bunların başında Pekinğin Rusya Federasyonuğnun Uzakdoğusuna yönelik politikası ve Moskovağnın endişeleri geliyor.
Rus üarlığı üinğin zayıf olduğu 19. yüzyılda 1858 ve 1860ğda Pekinğe dayatılan iki anlaşma ile geniş petrol ve doğalgaz rezervlerinin bulunduğu Dış Mançurya diye anılan bölgeleri ele geçirmiştir. üinğde okullarda hala bu bölgelerin üinğe ait olduğu ve Rusyağnın vermemek konusunda direndiği öğretiliyor. Sovyetler dönemin bu sınır Kızılordu tarafından güçlü birliklerce savunuluyor ve üin ve Rus orduları bazen yoğunlaşan sınır çatışmaları yaşıyorlardı. 
SSCBğnin çökmesi ve kapitalizmin iki ülkede de kabul edilmesinden sonra üinli tüccarlar Dış Mançurya ile çok yoğun bir ticari ilişki geliştirdiler. üyle ki Rus yetkililerin iddialarına göre üinliler Vladivostok kentinde ticaretin % 100ğünü, hizmet sektörünün % 50ğsini ele geçirmiş durumdalar. üin-Rusya sınırındaki üç eyaletin ticareti tamamen üinğe bağımlı hale gelmiş durumda. Ancak bütün bunlar üin için yeterli değil. Pekin ticareti daha da geliştirmek için Rusya ve üinğayıran nehir üzerinde bir çok köprü, demiryolları ve iki tane liman inşa etmek istiyor. 
Rus Uzakdoğusu yani Dış Mançuryağnın üin Kuzeydoğusu yani İç Mançuryağya bağımlı hale geleceğinden korkan Moskova, Pekinğin bu konudaki bütün tekliflerini reddetti. Moskovağyı korkutan sadece üin ile ticaretin artması değil, bölgeye yerleşen üinli sayısının da artmasından çok korkuyor Ruslar. Bu korku zeminsiz bir korku değil. üin nüfusu 1 milyar 200 milyona doğru ilerlerken Rus nüfusu 140 milyonun altına iniyor ve daha da inecek. Artan üin nüfusu üin sınırlarını zorlayıp, yeni verimli araziler peşinde koşuyor.
Ayrıca Rusya Uzakdoğusunda Rus nüfusu hiçbir zaman yoğun olmadı. Moskova bu bölgeye Rusları ya mahkum olarak yolladı ya da mahkumları orada tutacak gardiyanlar olarak. şimdi onlar da Rus Uzak doğusunu terk ederek Batı Rusyağda gelmek istiyor ve bir çoğu da bunu yapıyor. Bölgeyi terk eden Rusların sayısı bir milyonu aşmış durumda. Moskova kendisi için endişe vericiyi engellemek için Türkistan Türk Cumhuriyetlerindeki Rusları Kazakistan, üzbekistan, Kırgızistan, Türkmenistan ve Tacikistanğdan Rusya Uzakdoğusuna gitmeye ve yerleşmeye teşvik etmeye başladı. Ancak bu konuda henüz ciddi bir mesafe alındığını söylemek mümkün değil. üünkü, bu bölgedeki dört eyaletin valisi dört yılda ancak kırk bin Rusu kabul edebileceklerini söylüyorlar. üünkü nüfus azlığının yarattığı bir yer altı ekonomisi var ve bu durumdan Rus yerel yetkililer büyük kazanç sağlıyorlar. 
Rus-üin ilişkilerindeki bu gelişmenin Türk Dünyası açısından önemi Türkistanğin Rus işgali sonrasında kolonileştirilmesi sürecinde Türk illerine yerleşen Rus nüfusun sancısız bir şekilde bölgeyi boşaltmasının ilk adımlarının atılmaya başlanmış olmasıdır. Bugün Rus Uzakdoğusunda üin ilerlemesini durdurmak için bir zamanlar Türkistanğa yolladıkları kolonizatörlere ihtiyaç duyan Moskova çok kısa bir süre sonra üinği durdurmak için Rusların yetmediğini ve Türkistan Türklerinin dostluğunu ihtiyaç duyduklarını anlayacaklar.

----------

